# Conectar Microfono electret



## rudeluis (Jul 5, 2006)

Necesito ayuda para poder conectar un microfono electrect a un amplificador operacional, tambien de como reconocer la poralidad

Agradesco su colaboracion


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 5, 2006)

Hola,

Por favor usa el buscador antes de crear nuevos temas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/capsula-electret-preamplificador-953/

Saludos.


----------

